# New Curtains



## Moonraker 2 (Mar 10, 2017)

I eventually got round to making new curtains ( well last year that is...I think it was last year!) I wanted a vintage style fabric and I particularly wanted the lining to be dark blue, so that when they are drawn the van looks more like a panel van. Clever eh? ( alright a bit obvious that it is not because of the hightop)
Anyway, I also made flat panels for the places where curtains were a bit of a nuisance and I lined then with black out against street lights and high summer sun. Very pleased with the result and they worked well last year. I also made a fly screen curtain.

oh yes, I also used jean fabric to make useful chair backs for storing stuff. Sorry the photos are sideways, they are not like that on my computer.


----------



## yorkslass (Mar 10, 2017)

It looks really good, no wonder your pleased. I like the repurposed jeans, beats chucking them in the bin.


----------



## Wisewoman (Mar 10, 2017)

Fabulous! 

As we are doing curtains in T4's - here's my set up.  I also have a fabric hanging pocket on the back of the front chair where we keep pyjamas!



At night I use those strong neodymium magnets to hold back the curtain fabric against the metal frame of the windows


----------



## Debs (Mar 10, 2017)

I got some cheap curtains from Dunelm, and remade them for my van


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Mar 11, 2017)

Wisewoman said:


> Fabulous!
> 
> As we are doing curtains in T4's - here's my set up.  I also have a fabric hanging pocket on the back of the front chair where we keep pyjamas!
> 
> ...



I like the bunting. I've just made some for our wedding in August. I think it's possibly a bit big for our little T4 Geoffrey though.


----------



## Wisewoman (Mar 11, 2017)

Debs said:


> I got some cheap curtains from Dunelm, and remade them for my van
> 
> View attachment 51614View attachment 51615



That's living room on wheels not a van!  Love it!


----------



## trixie88 (Mar 11, 2017)

HMMM.........all very nice...tho this is putting me to shame i feel...lol  ......been going to do new curtains for the van for past few year.    have fabric.....just eed the push and enthusiasm to start.......i have the belief that the hardest part of a job is..STARTING IT.....

so now girls maybe you have given me the push i need.....lol   thanks....

its lovely to see what others have done to their pride and joy (van).......they all look so nice......trixie


----------



## Wisewoman (Mar 11, 2017)

Sharon the Cat said:


> I like the bunting. I've just made some for our wedding in August. I think it's possibly a bit big for our little T4 Geoffrey though.
> View attachment 51616



Nice bunting! It looks good in Daenerys but I periodically have to re-velcro sticky tab it to the carpeted walls as I couldn't figure out a better way of doing it.

All the best for August, Is your T4 the wedding vehicle?! lol


----------



## phillybarbour (Mar 12, 2017)

Neat little job.


----------



## Moonraker 2 (Mar 12, 2017)

Nice to see your response wisewoman and good to see your work. I guess that I felt a need to show my ability as I can't (sadly~) do electric conversions or other clever stuff the chaps do. I am not trying to stereotype but we do seem to have fallen into gender roles!

and nice to see yours Debs, I like the warm colour of your van.

and Trixie... yes the hardest part is starting...good luck


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Mar 13, 2017)

Moonraker 2 said:


> Nice to see your response wisewoman and good to see your work. I guess that I felt a need to show my ability as I can't (sadly~) do electric conversions or other clever stuff the chaps do. I am not trying to stereotype but we do seem to have fallen into gender roles!
> 
> and nice to see yours Debs, I like the warm colour of your van.
> 
> and Trixie... yes the hardest part is starting...good luck



Hi ya Moonraker 2,
I think you've done a Blinding job there, Looking really good.


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Mar 14, 2017)

Wisewoman said:


> Nice bunting! It looks good in Daenerys but I periodically have to re-velcro sticky tab it to the carpeted walls as I couldn't figure out a better way of doing it.
> 
> All the best for August, Is your T4 the wedding vehicle?! lol



It was going to be, but it is now being used as the fourth bedroom!


----------



## Sharon the Cat (Mar 14, 2017)

Debs said:


> I got some cheap curtains from Dunelm, and remade them for my van
> 
> View attachment 51614View attachment 51615



Only one word will suffice _*Sumptuous*_


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Mar 14, 2017)

yorkslass said:


> It looks really good, no wonder your pleased. I like the repurposed jeans, beats chucking them in the bin.



The re-cycled jeans are a darn sight better than the stupid things I bought for my seats ... now I know what to do with some of the many pairs of breeches I've outgrown!



trixie88 said:


> HMMM.........all very nice...tho this is putting me to shame i feel...lol  ......been going to do new curtains for the van for past few year.    have fabric.....just eed the push and enthusiasm to start.......i have the belief that the hardest part of a job is..STARTING IT.....
> 
> so now girls maybe you have given me the push i need.....lol   thanks....
> 
> its lovely to see what others have done to their pride and joy (van).......they all look so nice......trixie



I also believe something similar ... If I'm not in the right mood to start the job I'm better off leaving it until my mood changes, otherwise it tends to turn out a bit rough, but, once I have started I usually enjoy doing the work and enjoy cracking on to see the end result.



Moonraker 2 said:


> Nice to see your response wisewoman and good to see your work. I guess that I felt a need to show my ability as I can't (sadly~) do electric conversions or other clever stuff the chaps do. I am not trying to stereotype but we do seem to have fallen into gender roles!
> 
> and nice to see yours Debs, I like the warm colour of your van.
> 
> and Trixie... yes the hardest part is starting...good luck



UH OH ... stereotyping?

I guess I better not mention that I have a sewing machine and, in the past, used to regularly use a knitting machine!

To make my mattress and back rest covers I simply bought a leopard print double size duvet cover, sliced it from top to bottom then sewed up each half to suit the foams that it was housing ... finished off with velcro as closures ... I do have zips, but velcro leaves me a bigger opening for taking them of for washing.

Just had the thought to use the pillow cases for curtains, but I doubt if they'll be thick enough for me without lining them, I like it DARK when I'm sleeping.


----------



## trixie88 (Mar 14, 2017)

pillow cases for curtains....easily sorted zombie.......if you are going to use either side of pillow case.. ie two pieces = 2 curtains..........just place lining (or other fabric) together stitch round 3 sides leave one end open ...turn rightside out, press and attach curtain heading to open end (fabric together) ....1 curtain  made.  however, i dont think you need to be told that.   

could also interline curtain at same time.....  could use blackout lining.

sorry this should be AP...not zombie


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Mar 14, 2017)

trixie88 said:


> pillow cases for curtains....easily sorted zombie.......if you are going to use either side of pillow case.. ie two pieces = 2 curtains..........just place lining (or other fabric) together stitch round 3 sides leave one end open ...turn rightside out, press and attach curtain heading to open end (fabric together) ....1 curtain  made.  however, i dont think you need to be told that.   could also interline curtain at same time.....  could use blackout lining.



Thanks Trixie ... I'd probably open them up along one side and bottom so I have a reasonable drop and width ... but I'll need to check that would be wide enough to cover the width of the van, at a guess, very unlikely.  Then I'd simply use the existing dark blue curtain material as a heavy lining, though, in retrospect, I doubt I'll do it because the current dark blue curtains fit my interior colour scheme nicely and if the pillowcases were used they'd be "one-sided" unless I can get some more ... I'll stick to being decadent and using them for my overstuffed feather pillows when the bed is in use.

I admit I do sleep a lot, but I'm not a zombie, *yet.*


----------



## trixie88 (Mar 14, 2017)

Auld Pharrrt said:


> Thanks Trixie ... I'd probably open them up along one side and bottom so I have a reasonable drop and width ... but I'll need to check that would be wide enough to cover the width of the van, at a guess, very unlikely.  Then I'd simply use the existing dark blue curtain material as a heavy lining, though, in retrospect, I doubt I'll do it because the current dark blue curtains fit my interior colour scheme nicely and if the pillowcases were used they'd be "one-sided" unless I can get some more ... I'll stick to being decadent and using them for my overstuffed feather pillows when the bed is in use.
> 
> I admit I do sleep a lot, but I'm not a zombie, *yet.*



so,so so, sorry  have edited post  AP.....


----------



## Auld Pharrrt (Mar 14, 2017)

trixie88 said:


> so,so so, sorry  have edited post  AP.....



Hey, nae worries ... I'd be proud to look like NZ if his photos were anything to go by ... he thinks *he's* fat!


----------

